# Help me please?



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

Yesterday, we went and bought my brother two fish for his birthday. They are called calico oranda's. Now while my brother was out I had a look in their tank, and noticed one of the fish (Nemo) was floating at the top like he was dead I took a closer look and realised he was still alive. So I left it to the next day, yet he was still floating at the top, but when my brother fed him he raced towards the food and ate. After he had eaten he started to try and get toward the bottom of the tank, he was putting in loads of effort but like nemo from the film one of his fins seemed weaker and prevented him from staying at the bottom so he just floated back up like he was dead, the other one is fine though. So either he is a seriously clever fish who knows if he acts sick he'll get fed or something is seriously up! What the **** is up!?!


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

You know this is a hedgehog forum right? I dont' think you'll get any fish advice on here. There are a ton of fish forums though. I have been on them for my fish and they are good too. Try the fish forums.


----------



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

sparkmanr said:


> You know this is a hedgehog forum right? I dont' think you'll get any fish advice on here. There are a ton of fish forums though. I have been on them for my fish and they are good too. Try the fish forums.


This is the off topic forum, aka you talk about things that are off topic but still related to pets.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've asked for fish advice on here too because I trust the people on here, but you probably would find more helpful answers on a fish forum. I got a few suggestions and ideas when I posted, which was really nice, but I did end up having to do some googling, research, and found a couple of fish forums for more specific information. I will say though, from my little bit of fish knowledge, it sounds a lot like swim bladder disease. The only info I know about that is related to bettas, so I can't help much more than that, unfortunately.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Agree sounds like swim bladder disease.


----------

